# Software update did not work



## clemm (Apr 21, 2010)

For anyone researching buying the new Premiere, don't do it. There are still too many bugs to make it worth it. I owned it for about 24 hours and despite the software update the thing still froze on me 3 times in 4 hours. Each time required a 15 minute reboot just to watch TV. I sent it back. Life is too short. Be warned.


----------



## cranbers (Apr 2, 2010)

Dude, I bet you had a bad box. To go to this level and say expect multiple "freezes" it is just not typical.

Are there bugs, yes, am I completely happy ? No. But what you experienced is not typical. I bet if you asked for an exchange the new box wouldn't act like that. In fact I can almost guarentee it, because I have one that had no issues like that at all.

I have the tivo premiere with cable card. I wonder if there are certain setups, wireless adapter or something that is causing these lockups?


----------



## ldobson (Jan 18, 2004)

To be fair many of us are seeing rock solid results from the last (c) update, in fact I find the HDUI is much more responsive, and since the update at the weekend I havent seen any hint of a freeze up. 

Sounds like it was your unit. The Premiere is Rock Solid here!


----------



## clemm (Apr 21, 2010)

I am happy you guys had success. I have owned Tivo's for 5 years so I was a loyal customer. But, not only did I get multiple freezes, but customer service was less than helpful. They did offer me a new box, but frankly it would require another visit form the cable company and from what I experienced it just wasn't worth the extra hassle.


----------



## ZeoTiVo (Jan 2, 2004)

clemm said:


> but customer service was less than helpful. They did offer me a new box


Ok - you did not want another cable company hassle - but how is offering you a new box to replace the defective one less than helpful?

Should they have gone into their time machine and backed up to make sure you did not get the first defective box?


----------



## ldobson (Jan 18, 2004)

clemm said:


> I am happy you guys had success. I have owned Tivo's for 5 years so I was a loyal customer. But, not only did I get multiple freezes, but customer service was less than helpful. They did offer me a new box, but frankly it would require another visit form the cable company and from what I experienced it just wasn't worth the extra hassle.


Were you using a third party remote? That would do it.


----------



## clemm (Apr 21, 2010)

ZeoTiVo said:


> Ok - you did not want another cable company hassle - but how is offering you a new box to replace the defective one less than helpful?
> 
> Should they have gone into their time machine and backed up to make sure you did not get the first defective box?


It wasn't the hassle of the cable company alone, it was waiting for the new box, waiting for a cable appointment, taking off work for the cable appointment, setup the box again, set up my shows again etc. Since this was a known problem and still does not appear to be fixed I did not want to take the chance. And, I had to pay to ship the box back so I wasn't willing to try again only to have more problems and more expense.


----------



## orangeboy (Apr 19, 2004)

clemm said:


> I am happy you guys had success. I have owned Tivo's for 5 years so I was a loyal customer. But, not only did I get multiple freezes, but customer service was less than helpful. They did offer me a new box, but frankly it would require another visit form the cable company and from what I experienced it just wasn't worth the extra hassle.


You are not using the word "loyal" correctly.


----------



## Richard Cranium (Mar 28, 2010)

clemm said:


> I am happy you guys had success.


Actually, I don't think you are.



clemm said:


> They did offer me a new box, but frankly it would require another visit form the cable company and from what I experienced it just wasn't worth the extra hassle.


Yet you'll go the extra mile to bad mouth the product you no longer own even after they offered to make it better?

Go figure.


----------



## Richard Cranium (Mar 28, 2010)

clemm said:


> It wasn't the hassle of the cable company alone, it was waiting for the new box, waiting for a cable appointment, taking off work for the cable appointment, setup the box again, set up my shows again etc. Since this was a known problem and still does not appear to be fixed I did not want to take the chance. And, I had to pay to ship the box back so I wasn't willing to try again only to have more problems and more expense.


You should call your MSO immediately and get one of their generic DVR's. Seriously, You'll feel much better.

You're welcome.


----------



## clemm (Apr 21, 2010)

orangeboy said:


> You are not using the word "loyal" correctly.


I did use the word loyal correctly. I prefaced it with the word "WAS."


----------



## TrueTurbo (Feb 19, 2008)

clemm said:


> It wasn't the hassle of the cable company alone, it was waiting for the new box, waiting for a cable appointment, taking off work for the cable appointment, setup the box again, set up my shows again etc. *Since this was a known problem and still does not appear to be fixed I did not want to take the chance.* And, I had to pay to ship the box back so I wasn't willing to try again only to have more problems and more expense.


Of course it's fixed! You received a bad box! If you're unwilling to work with TiVo to replace what is clearly a defective unit, that's your choice, but *****ing about it online is petty and unreasonable. Your 'loyalty' stinks like 2 day old road-kill.


----------



## ldobson (Jan 18, 2004)

clemm said:


> I did use the word loyal correctly. I prefaced it with the word "WAS."


I get the impression you have some axe to grind with TiVo. Your experience simply does not match up to what others are experiencing. I would encourage anyone considering buying a Premiere to disregard your comments, especially if you simply are not prepared to try a fresh unit. Doesnt sound like your loyalty was very strong for the TiVo brand.


----------



## clemm (Apr 21, 2010)

ldobson said:


> I get the impression you have some axe to grind with TiVo. Your experience simply does not match up to what others are experiencing. I would encourage anyone considering buying a Premiere to disregard your comments, especially if you simply are not prepared to try a fresh unit. Doesnt sound like your loyalty was very strong for the TiVo brand.


Hey, I returned my box so my frustration is done. I only offer this as a warning. Did I have a bad box? Maybe? But people can decide for themselves if they want to risk it. It is not without expense. I had to pay for the cable card, take off work for the cablecard install, and then pay to send the box back. If Tivo was so certain the new version is fixed then why does the 30 day guarantee not include shipping? Probably because they couldn't afford it with all the unhappy customers sending the boxes back. 
Be warned.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

clemm said:


> For anyone researching buying the new Premiere, don't do it. There are still too many bugs to make it worth it. I owned it for about 24 hours and despite the software update the thing still froze on me 3 times in 4 hours. Each time required a 15 minute reboot just to watch TV. I sent it back. Life is too short. Be warned.


No issues like that with mine.

I just hope all these people with Premiere returns buy a TiVoHD instead. Then I won't have any issue selling my S3/TiVoHD boxes with Lifetime on them and upgraded hard drives.


----------



## bkdtv (Jan 9, 2003)

Did you confirm that you had the 14.1c software?

As of late last week, boxes were still downloading the lockup-prone 14.1a software as part of the setup process, and didn't download the new update with the lockup fixes -- 14.1c -- until subsequent connections were made, typically 24-48 hours later.


----------



## clemm (Apr 21, 2010)

bkdtv said:


> Did you confirm that you had the 14.1c software?
> 
> As of late last week, boxes were still downloading the lockup-prone 14.1a software as part of the setup process, and didn't download the new update with the lockup fixes -- 14.1c -- until subsequent connections were made, typically 24-48 hours later.


Tivo checked and said I had the new update and acknowledged that my problems sounded like the problems before the fix. That is why I am warning because you guys seem to think the software update fixed the problem, and for some I'm sure it did, but not everyone is having the same success.


----------



## bkdtv (Jan 9, 2003)

clemm said:


> Tivo checked and said I had the new update and acknowledged that my problems sounded like the problems before the fix. That is why I am warning because you guys seem to think the software update fixed the problem, and for some I'm sure it did, but not everyone is having the same success.


TiVo employees didn't have information on the 14.1c software until the past day or two -- assuming they read their bulletins -- so I doubt they could have verified whether you had the new update.

If you didn't have the Premiere for at least 48 hours, it is unlikely you had the new 14.1c software, with 14.1a still downloading as part of the setup process.


----------



## ldobson (Jan 18, 2004)

clemm said:


> Tivo checked and said I had the new update and acknowledged that my problems sounded like the problems before the fix. That is why I am warning because you guys seem to think the software update fixed the problem, and for some I'm sure it did, but not everyone is having the same success.


There are other issues related to third party remote's which are still to be ironed out, the initial "UI Freeze" issue has been resolved.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

ldobson said:


> There are other issues related to third party remote's which are still to be ironed out, the initial "UI Freeze" issue has been resolved.


What issues were there? I never ran into any problems using my Harmony remotes with my Premieres.

The only thing I noticed was if I hit the list button I would go to the SD list. So I just had to get in the habit of hitting the TiVo button with my Harmony remotes to see the NPL in the HDUI.


----------



## bkdtv (Jan 9, 2003)

aaronwt said:


> What issues were there? I never ran into any problems using my Harmony remotes with my Premieres.


The EXIT IR code from the original Series1 -- used on the EXIT button for hundreds of universal remotes -- caused the HDUI to immediately lockup when it was pressed from the TiVo menu. For that reason, those using a standard universal remote would see lockup after lockup in the TiVo menus. The 14.0c software eliminates that, AFAIK.

I too would like to see TiVo update the LIST function so it works with HDUI's My Shows.


----------



## ciucca (Jun 29, 2004)

Why attack Clemm? Because he does not agree with you? It also is amusing to me that a few of you bend over backwards to defend Tivo and then post complaints in other threads. 

After reading this board I tend to think a lot of you are suffering from the Stockholm syndrome. If you substitute danger and risk for feeling like a betrayed sucker it fits exactly. I've seen it first hand, when you show someone how they are being exploited or taken for a ride their first reaction is to lash out against the person telling them the truth. 

It's up to each of us to make our own decision, if we are happy or not. It not up to you to tell someone else their conclusion was stupid because it doesn't match yours.


----------



## jmill (Feb 22, 2010)

clemm said:


> ...I owned it for about 24 hours .... I sent it back. Life is too short. Be warned.


Dude, according to your post, you had TiVo for the past 5 years. You should know better that it takes around 48 hours for all updates to get downloaded. There is no need to come here and make your uneducated conslusions about the entire product line.

Again, your experinece with Premiere unit is extremely limited, yet you try to sound you know it all. In all reality, you don't. Stop posting your whinning here. If you want help from other users, ask for it. If you want to come here and post "TiVo sucks", there are plenty of other places for that.


----------



## clemm (Apr 21, 2010)

jmill said:


> Dude, according to your post, you had TiVo for the past 5 years. You should know better that it takes around 48 hours for all updates to get downloaded. There is no need to come here and make your uneducated conslusions about the entire product line.
> 
> Again, your experinece with Premiere unit is extremely limited, yet you try to sound you know it all. In all reality, you don't. Stop posting your whinning here. If you want help from other users, ask for it. If you want to come here and post "TiVo sucks", there are plenty of other places for that.


 Tivocustomer support told me the fix had been downloaded and all updates were complete. As stated on another thread I had only intended to post once to all relevant threads as a warning but you defensive Tivo junkies have given my experience much more publicity so thanks!


----------



## baimo (Mar 2, 2006)

Well I like my tivo premiere very much. I am a first time tivo buyer and I have updated the software and if I use the HDUI, it freezes almost every time. 
So instead I use the sd menu. I miss having the live tv box in the corner but other than that it is no big deal.
The box is a hell of a lot better tham my cablevision sa 8300hd. That box is terrible.
I do look forward to new software updates that wil fix this problem


----------



## ldobson (Jan 18, 2004)

clemm said:


> Tivocustomer support told me the fix had been downloaded and all updates were complete. As stated on another thread I had only intended to post once to all relevant threads as a warning but you defensive Tivo junkies have given my experience much more publicity so thanks!


It sounds like you are Technically Challenged, Why were you simply taking TiVo Customer Support's word for it? why did you not try to troubleshoot your unit by looking in the system information screen? That would have revealed exactly what your software version was, and from there you could have made an education decision.


----------



## clemm (Apr 21, 2010)

baimo said:


> Well I like my tivo premiere very much. I am a first time tivo buyer and I have updated the software and if I use the HDUI, it freezes almost every time.
> So instead I use the sd menu. I miss having the live tv box in the corner but other than that it is no big deal.
> The box is a hell of a lot better tham my cablevision sa 8300hd. That box is terrible.
> I do look forward to new software updates that wil fix this problem


 I realize that there may have been options for me, and trust me I wanted this to work. I purchased the lifetime subscription. If my problem had been something that had not been previously reported then I probably would have opted for an exchange. Waiting for a downloadable fix in the future wasn't an option because I couldn't watch TV the way it was. However, the freeze problems had been reported. Tivo told me my problems, despte the "fix" were the same as previously reported. I just couldn't take the chance and incur the addtional expense. It costs alot of money to send these boxes back. I was concerned enough that I opted to return my box and felt like I should warn others. I feel as if I have done that. Good luck to those of you who purchased the Premiere.


----------



## Mike-Mike (Mar 2, 2010)

ciucca said:


> Why attack Clemm? Because he does not agree with you? It also is amusing to me that a few of you bend over backwards to defend Tivo and then post complaints in other threads.
> 
> After reading this board I tend to think a lot of you are suffering from the Stockholm syndrome. If you substitute danger and risk for feeling like a betrayed sucker it fits exactly. I've seen it first hand, when you show someone how they are being exploited or taken for a ride their first reaction is to lash out against the person telling them the truth.
> 
> It's up to each of us to make our own decision, if we are happy or not. It not up to you to tell someone else their conclusion was stupid because it doesn't match yours.


i think the issue is that he is repeatedly saying the same thing in multiple threads. once or twice is ok, but to go on and on in every thread about his one experience is a little overkill. granted plenty of others do it too, he's just doing it right now


----------



## shaown (Jul 1, 2002)

Clemms did you experiences crashsed in the SDUI? Why didn't you just use that?


----------



## jmill (Feb 22, 2010)

shaown said:


> Clemms did you experiences crashsed in the SDUI? Why didn't you just use that?


That guy is troll.. 26 posts in a single day all on the same issue. Nobody takes him seriously any longer. There is no need to even troubleshoot his whinning here.

Can we delete this thread?


----------



## cydeweyz (Mar 15, 2010)

clemm said:


> Hey, I returned my box so my frustration is done. I only offer this as a warning. Did I have a bad box? Maybe? But people can decide for themselves if they want to risk it. It is not without expense. I had to pay for the cable card, take off work for the cablecard install, and then pay to send the box back. If Tivo was so certain the new version is fixed then why does the 30 day guarantee not include shipping? Probably because they couldn't afford it with all the unhappy customers sending the boxes back.
> Be warned.


I get what you're saying. The reason I don't return my Premiere is not because "I'm happy with it". I don't return it because of the cable card hassle, the new box hassle, and the schedule recordings all over again hassle. It doesn't hurt that my cable bill is $30 less a month either. I assume if I can hang on long enough, the Premiere will work out enough bugs and the reduction in my cable bill will pay for the hassle of having to deal with these bugs.


----------



## ldobson (Jan 18, 2004)




----------



## ZeoTiVo (Jan 2, 2004)

ciucca said:


> After reading this board I tend to think a lot of you are suffering from the Stockholm syndrome. If you substitute danger and risk for feeling like a betrayed sucker it fits exactly. I've seen it first hand, when you show someone how they are being exploited or taken for a ride their first reaction is to lash out against the person telling them the truth.
> 
> It's up to each of us to make our own decision, if we are happy or not. It not up to you to tell someone else their conclusion was stupid because it doesn't match yours.


wow, so now you can diagnose people over an internet forum  You still generalize away and really have no idea what makes some posters tick.

in the case of Clemm - he had some agenda based on 24 hours of use of the product. I actually did not bother to worry about him since his posts looked so foolish to begin with
he is however just another sign of why this forum keeps loosing its grip. people can do a free for all posting with their one small experience and make it sound like it is way more relevant than it really is. It is just a drain on any forum. The forum owners really should corral threads and posts far more than they do. Then they could have an issues or problems thread and you would get a far better feel for what kind of problems and how well they have been dealt with, or not dealt with.
Someone that wants to come along and post the same crud in lots of threads - has subsequent posts removed.


----------



## sbq (Feb 6, 2010)

ldobson said:


> To be fair many of us are seeing rock solid results from the last (c) update, in fact I find the HDUI is much more responsive


I haven't had any freezes since the update, but I've found the HDUI to be *much* slower since the update, not faster. I'm considering switching back to SD menus again just to get some speed.


----------



## ldobson (Jan 18, 2004)

sbq said:


> I haven't had any freezes since the update, but I've found the HDUI to be *much* slower since the update, not faster. I'm considering switching back to SD menus again just to get some speed.


Are you seeing the slower response on everything or just "My Shows" - Wondering if its related to how much content you have?


----------



## SoBayJake (Feb 6, 2002)

And for the first time, I feel I need to figure out the "ignore" function on the forum! He was going to "stop posting" and continued for at least 20-30 minutes.


----------



## sbq (Feb 6, 2010)

ldobson said:


> Are you seeing the slower response on everything or just "My Shows" - Wondering if its related to how much content you have?


no, its equally slow going through all of them, until I switch to an SD menu then its much faster. My Shows is slow to page up and down the first few times, then it gets a bit faster, but not quite what it was before 14.c.


----------



## Goldwing2001 (Sep 30, 2006)

clemm said:


> *I am happy you guys had success. I have owned Tivo's for 5 years so I was a loyal customer*. But, not only did I get multiple freezes, but customer service was less than helpful. They did offer me a new box, but frankly it would require another visit form the cable company and from what I experienced it just wasn't worth the extra hassle.


I see you just joined the forum this month. It's too bad you didn't join the forum 5 years ago when you were a loyal customer.


----------



## cydeweyz (Mar 15, 2010)

Goldwing2001 said:


> I see you just joined the forum this month. It's too bad you didn't join the forum 5 years ago when you were a loyal customer.


Well, I just joined last month, and I've had a Tivo Series 2 for years. Is there any reason I needed to talk about old tech? This Tivo Premiere was/is supposed to be a revolutionary change for every Tivo owner new & old. So here I am to share my experiences an learn new tricks for a new Tivo.


----------



## moguitars (Apr 4, 2010)

clemm said:


> Tivocustomer support told me the fix had been downloaded and all updates were complete. As stated on another thread I had only intended to post once to all relevant threads as a warning but you defensive Tivo junkies have given my experience much more publicity so thanks!


You may have had the same problem I did. My box froze during the update. Tivo was showing that my box downloaded the update, but my box was still showing 14(a) not (c). We got that cleared up through a series of forced connections and restarts. It was a pain, but now I'm up and running with the new version. Did you actually look at your settings to get the software version or did you just take Tivo's word for it that the download was completed?


----------



## jmX (May 7, 2004)

Guys, whether or not he is a troll, to me his post is perfectly indicative of what a new Tivo customer may experience after dropping $500 for this new groundbreaking "everything box" Tivo. The point still stands that Tivo released something that initially is ridiculously shoddy onto the masses, and is trying to plug the holes after the fact.

How everybody on here got to be so blindly loyal to Tivo, I'll never know. 10 years of being a loyal Tivo customer for me still is just *barely* enough to keep me from dropping them altogether after seeing how the premeire was advertised, and then what actually shipped.

What ever happened to the feel good company Tivo used to be?


----------



## Monty2_2001 (Aug 6, 2005)

Looks like they shipped a month before they should've, but I'm sure in a few months this will all be forgotten by most.


----------



## ldobson (Jan 18, 2004)

jmX said:


> Guys, whether or not he is a troll, to me his post is perfectly indicative of what a new Tivo customer may experience after dropping $500 for this new groundbreaking "everything box" Tivo. The point still stands that Tivo released something that initially is ridiculously shoddy onto the masses, and is trying to plug the holes after the fact.
> 
> How everybody on here got to be so blindly loyal to Tivo, I'll never know. 10 years of being a loyal Tivo customer for me still is just *barely* enough to keep me from dropping them altogether after seeing how the premeire was advertised, and then what actually shipped.
> 
> What ever happened to the feel good company Tivo used to be?


I think that there is too much 'outrage' nowadays displayed on internet forums, and while TiVo did release a some what in-complete product, in the long run I trust they will fix the issues, much like that macroblocking issues with the TiVoHD. Honestly though *****ing about its short coming's is not going to help.


----------



## clemm (Apr 21, 2010)

ldobson said:


> I think that there is too much 'outrage' nowadays displayed on internet forums, and while TiVo did release a some what in-complete product, in the long run I trust they will fix the issues, much like that macroblocking issues with the TiVoHD. Honestly though *****ing about its short coming's is not going to help.


It is going to help anyone who is tempted to buy right now. You thought I was gone didn't you?


----------



## bmgoodman (Dec 20, 2000)

jmX said:


> What ever happened to the feel good company Tivo used to be?


I think they hired a network suit and drifted around in a fog for a long time while they tried to decide what to pursue. Partner with cable companies? Make a box with DirecTV? Add more adds? Tru2Way? Series 4? Hey, let's DO EVERYTHING....

In the end, there's a LOT of seeminly half-baked, half-finished products and services.

I'm still a fan of Tivo, but not at all like before. The competition is closing and it's time for them to get their house in order.


----------



## mchief (Sep 10, 2005)

^^^Agreed. What's being missed here is not about us old Tivo users having problems and working around them, it's the new kid on the block. Goes to BB and buys the latest and greatest Tivo. Comes home, hooks it up and lockup after lockup. He doesn't know about the repeated connects to get the SW updates, he's not a teckie and he doesn't know about Tivocommunity. What happens next - the box goes back to BB and the MSO wins with their 8300HD crap. And Tivo wonders why they are losing subs!


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

mchief said:


> ^^^Agreed. What's being missed here is not about us old Tivo users having problems and working around them, it's the new kid on the block. Goes to BB and buys the latest and greatest Tivo. Comes home, hooks it up and lockup after lockup. He doesn't know about the repeated connects to get the SW updates, he's not a teckie and he doesn't know about Tivocommunity. What happens next - the box goes back to BB and the MSO wins with their 8300HD crap. And Tivo wonders why they are losing subs!


And adding to what you just said would you (a teckie) ever put the Premiere into a non teckie home as a friend/relative ? The phone calls you may get would not be worth it when installing any Series 3 model would do the job for 90%+ of the people wanting a DVR.


----------



## Mike-Mike (Mar 2, 2010)

the s4 has been out for less than a month, and the "c" update seems to have fixed most peoples problems.. I dont' see that as some horrible act from TiVo... some of you are way over reacting, some have vaild points, but the others ranting about the same thing over and over again does nothing whatsoever for anyone


----------



## clemm (Apr 21, 2010)

Mike-Mike said:


> the s4 has been out for less than a month, and the "c" update seems to have fixed most peoples problems.. I dont' see that as some horrible act from TiVo... some of you are way over reacting, some have vaild points, but the others ranting about the same thing over and over again does nothing whatsoever for anyone


You have only had a tivo for 3 days so your good experience is no more valid than someone else's bad experience.


----------



## Mike-Mike (Mar 2, 2010)

my 3 days with my TPXL is more experience with a S4 than you have had with yours that you had for 24 hours..... 

and regardless I am not spamming every forum to say how great my TPXL is, my reference to fixing the problems comes from reading multiple posts from other uses who say that the "c" update fixed their problems...


----------



## Rebate_King (Nov 10, 2004)

Mike-Mike said:


> the s4 has been out for less than a month, and the "c" update seems to have fixed most peoples problems.. I dont' see that as some horrible act from TiVo... some of you are way over reacting, some have vaild points, but the others ranting about the same thing over and over again does nothing whatsoever for anyone


+1 very well said. The amount of cry baby whiners on this site has gotten to a pathetic level.

The S4 is a great DVR. If you don't like it, return it and STFU already.


----------



## clemm (Apr 21, 2010)

Rebate_King said:


> +1 very well said. The amount of cry baby whiners on this site has gotten to a pathetic level.
> 
> The S4 is a great DVR. If you don't like it, return it and STFU already.


I did return it, and I have now warned others. But seriously guys, are you soooo in love with your tivos that you can't accept that there are still bugs and feel the need to flame those with a bad experience? I am not the only one pointing out that the bugs are still there. Tivo customer support even said it. You guys need something to do other than watching your precious Tivo. I still have my other two Tivos so I have a basis of comparison and this box was/is not ready for market.


----------



## Mike-Mike (Mar 2, 2010)

you sent your S4 back, so you have no idea if the bugs are still there


----------



## orangeboy (Apr 19, 2004)

Mike-Mike said:


> you sent your S4 back, so you have no idea if the bugs are still there


It's easier to just not reply... 










Props to ldobson for providing the image link a few posts above!


----------



## clemm (Apr 21, 2010)

orangeboy said:


> It's easier to just not reply...


See, this is what I'm talking about. Just because I am not in love with the new Premiere you need to call me a troll. All experiences are valid and worth reporting. Get over it.


----------



## TrueTurbo (Feb 19, 2008)

clemm said:


> See, this is what I'm talking about. Just because I am not in love with the new Premiere you need to call me a troll. All experiences are valid and worth reporting. Get over it.


We call you a troll because you are acting like a troll! Plenty of people on this forum with legitimate gripes express themselves and then move on. You just fester here like a bad sore, regurgitating the same garbage. You do it to bait people, not to inform them.


----------



## weatherlover1 (Apr 7, 2010)

I just got my exchange tivo in the mail today. I was having freeze ups and reboots while watching recorded shows. After a nice poster here told me that was not typical(and I have a series 2 so I know how reliable tivo's are) I called customer service. Both times I had to call they where very helpful and had me run a few tests and then got my exchange in the mail. Does it stink to have to reset everything a little yes but its not that big of a deal.

I am only sharing this because I have done the exchange(twice actually once back when my series 2 was new) and had very positive experiences.


----------



## clemm (Apr 21, 2010)

TrueTurbo said:


> We call you a troll because you are acting like a troll! Plenty of people on this forum with legitimate gripes express themselves and then move on. You just fester here like a bad sore, regurgitating the same garbage. You do it to bait people, not to inform them.


I'm doing it to get the word out. If you feel baited that is your problem. Obviously my review of the Premiere is not directed at those of you who already have one, it is for those who are researching. And I post in several threads because they are relevant to the problem I had. I don't even know why you respond if it is not an issue you are having.


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

clemm said:


> I'm doing it to get the word out. If you feel baited that is your problem. Obviously my review of the Premiere is not directed at those of you who already have one, it is for those who are researching. And I post in several threads because they are relevant to the problem I had. I don't even know why you respond if it is not an issue you are having.


Take out an ad in USA Today for a month or two so people not on this form will be informed as to your opinion and leave us on this form alone already, we know your opinion, how many time can one person say they don't like the TiVo Premiere, you must be up to 30 or more posts already.


----------



## clemm (Apr 21, 2010)

lessd said:


> Take out an ad in USA Today for a month or two so people not on this form will be informed as to your opinion and leave us on this form alone already, we know your opinion, how many time can one person say they don't like the TiVo Premiere, you must be up to 30 or more posts already.


I can say it as many times as you contradict me.


----------



## baimo (Mar 2, 2006)

After the udate my hd menu was still freezing. I tried the hd menus again last night and for some reason or another I am happy to say everything is working fine now. I am enjoying my first tivo


----------



## jmill (Feb 22, 2010)

clemm said:


> I can say it as many times as you contradict me.


clemm, go away.

It is really sad that moderators on this forum do not do anything. All they do is create "eBay forums", "sponsored ads here and there...". Really sad to be honest.

Any user that tries to express anything negative about sponsors gets banned, but trolls like the one above is allowed to litter in many threads.


----------



## cydeweyz (Mar 15, 2010)

jmill said:


> Go away.


Why does it bother you he's responding to you in his thread. Start your own, then tell him to go away if he dirties it. This is a forum. Most people don't participate in forums. If he's looking to do damage in fanboy arena, it's not going to do much good. Some people can put the hurt to Tivo on sites that get far more attention from the general public:

Become A TiVo Premiere Early Adopter At Your Own Peril - The Consumerist


----------



## jmill (Feb 22, 2010)

cydeweyz said:


> Why does it bother you he's responding to you in his thread. Start your own, then tell him to go away if he dirties it. This is a forum. Most people don't participate in forums. If he's looking to do damage in fanboy arena, it's not going to do much good. Some people can put the hurt to Tivo on sites that get far more attention from the general public:
> 
> Become A TiVo Premiere Early Adopter At Your Own Peril - The Consumerist


Already clicked ignore for him.

Again, I respect opinion from users who know what they're talking about (such as in the link you provided). Anything from a user who had unit for less than a day, and yet managed to post the same thing 30 times, cannot be taken seriously, that's all.


----------



## ldobson (Jan 18, 2004)

clemm said:


> It is going to help anyone who is tempted to buy right now. You thought I was gone didn't you?


I did miss you clemm, and yes I thought you had gone, wishful thinking really.. so tell me do you have another premiere on order? Have you seen the light?


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

cydeweyz said:


> Why does it bother you he's responding to you in his thread. Start your own, then tell him to go away if he dirties it. This is a forum. Most people don't participate in forums. If he's looking to do damage in fanboy arena, it's not going to do much good. Some people can put the hurt to Tivo on sites that get far more attention from the general public:
> 
> Become A TiVo Premiere Early Adopter At Your Own Peril - The Consumerist


The person thinks the TiVo uses tapes.:down:


----------



## brasscat (Mar 31, 2002)

I don't understand what's going on with you "everything is working rock solid" guys. Yes, my TiVo doesn't lock up anymore (at least hasn't yet since the update), but the HDUI still slows to a crawl when the box is loaded with a bunch of shows. My cousin has a Premiere unit and after the update his machine still locks up, and is slow just like mine.

Assuming anyone that experiences such problems has a bad box is not being a realist. We've all got bad software, albeit it's better, but still bad compared to how other DVRs work, mainly comparing to DirecTV's latest DVR box. And there is no other appliance DVR in existence that takes 5 minutes to just turn on.... all because of a legacy design that should have been re-architected by now.

I'm with everyone else in regards to being hopeful that things continue to get better. I convinced my cousin to get TiVo and he hates it so far, mainly for the glitchy, jumping, and refreshing menus -- and the inconsistent look between HS and SD menus. He's coming from the DirecTV reality of less-but-actually "rock solid" functionality.

My TiVo works great in SD mode, so that's where I'm keeping it. Doesn't seem like I've got a "bad box" if it works in SD, but not so well in HD.

I'm really suspicious of the same posters that jump on with "everything's rosy, it's your box idiot" comments after someone posts something critical about the new AI. Let's be honest, the best thing about the new AI is what it will probably one day become, not for what it is right now. The saving grace with the Premiere is that it's a great DVR with the SD menus running, and I'm happy with it running that way for now.

I'll be waiting and updating with every subsequent software update from TiVo, hoping that the issues like sluggish menus, glitchy refreshes, and incomplete HDUI get ironed out, and look forward to the day when TiVo is a product I can recommend again without fear.

If you really think this Premiere is a "rock solid" machine, then fine, it's pointless to argue taste and expectations. Personally, I expected more from this brand.


----------



## iceman527 (Oct 29, 2007)

My xl was fine before the c update. Now it freezes and resets at least twice a day. I am starting to really get fed up with this thing. I have had the tivo hd since it came out and I couldn't wait to get the premerie. I wish I had waited until it was a "real" product. We shouldn't have to spend $400 to test their unfinished equipment. I guess we should just enjoy having a tivo at all since they will most likely be out of business with their constant losses. I hope that doesn't happen but this release of the new box doesn't help.


----------



## Mark95841 (Oct 28, 2007)

I have had my Premiere for three weeks now and I haven't had any issues with it. I just keep it in the normal old UI otherwise it is too slow and I have to wait on things but fortunately I have had no real issues. If my TiVo HD had still been working I might have been a bit upset with the lack of improvement with the new Premiere but my old TiVo had been restarting for the last half a year and it was time. Hopefully down the road things will get better with the new interface.


----------



## TrueTurbo (Feb 19, 2008)

brasscat said:


> I don't understand what's going on with you "everything is working rock solid" guys.


The feeling is completely mutual! I don't know what's going on with you guys who are constantly having trouble. 

I won't say that my Premiere XL is 'rock solid'. The software has a long way to go. The HD UI does slow down occasionally, but never to the extent that it is not usable. I haven't experienced a single lock up in 3 weeks of intensive use. I currently have 85 hours of HD recordings in 'My Shows' and I haven't noticed the list slow down more than when it had only a couple of recordings in it. I've only had to reboot the Premiere once since the initial setup and that was to apply the 14.1c software update.

I can't explain why a lot of you are having miserable experiences. I can only report that it's not happening to me.


----------



## cydeweyz (Mar 15, 2010)

TrueTurbo said:


> I can't explain why a lot of you are having miserable experiences. I can only report that it's not happening to me.


We could resolve this pretty easily if you wouldn't mind tradng boxes with one of us for a month


----------



## Mike-Mike (Mar 2, 2010)

this is my first TiVo, so maybe I'm missing on how sweet the previous ones were or something, but I have no problems with my TPXL, it's only been since Tuesday, but regardless I have no issues. Granted maybe a S3 was lightning fast and the S4 is slower and I just do not notice it since I am new to the TiVo world. I have like 50 season passes and wish lists, I used Netflix and You Tube daily, I have used Amazon multiple times. The only thing close to a freeze up I had was going through the fake IMDB thing looking for "free movies" and I got the greeen circle for like 30 seconds, but as soon as I hit the TiVo button it took me to the home screen as it should. I am OTA only, and I am using Ethernet, so maybe that makes a difference?


----------



## Richard Cranium (Mar 28, 2010)

clemm said:


> I can say it as many times as you contradict me.


If I send you the shipping cost you're whining about, will you go away?


----------



## BlackBetty (Nov 6, 2004)

E. Norma Stitz said:


> If I send you the shipping cost you're whining about, will you go away?


I'll double the $$ if he would just go away.


----------



## clemm (Apr 21, 2010)

You can keep your money. My point about the shipping costs was that if Tivo was so sure about their product they would include the shipping fees as part of the guarantee. The fact that they did not indicates that they expected that many of them would be returned.


----------



## StevesWeb (Dec 26, 2008)

clemm said:


> You can keep your money. My point about the shipping costs was that if Tivo was so sure about their product they would include the shipping fees as part of the guarantee. The fact that they did not indicates that they expected that many of them would be returned.


Oh pshaw! Very many companies require a person to pay shipping fees when they are returning a product, it is the usual case. This hardly indicates a sinister conspiracy on the part of TiVo. And I disagree that it indicates theyy expected many returns.

BTW, I just ordered a TiVo Premiere XL. Should I start saving now for my UPS bill?


----------



## Richard Cranium (Mar 28, 2010)

clemm said:


> You can keep your money. My point about the shipping costs was that if Tivo was so sure about their product they would include the shipping fees as part of the guarantee. The fact that they did not indicates that they expected that many of them would be returned.


So there is nothing anybody can do that will make you happy, right?

Your agenda is quite obvious. Just saying....


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

clemm said:


> You can keep your money. My point about the shipping costs was that if Tivo was so sure about their product they would include the shipping fees as part of the guarantee. The fact that they did not indicates that they expected that many of them would be returned.


So by that logic, most devices out there are expected to be returned. Since most manufacturers require you to pay for shipping.

Apparently you have not bought very many electronic devices.


----------



## orangeboy (Apr 19, 2004)

I'm curious why this thread is still active... 

  :down:


----------



## wally87 (Aug 3, 2001)

This is my third Tivo over a period of ten years (first with a cable card.) Generally I like it. However it is buggy. When I return to Tivo Central from Netflix I often lose video. One of my season pass manual recodings gets recorded twice. Deleting a program can be a real adventure. 
in navigation.

If there is a place to report bugs, I'd be glad to collect good documentation on what I'm finding.


----------



## FairfaxCA (Mar 28, 2010)

orangeboy said:


> I'm curious why this thread is still active...
> 
> :down:


I think this thread is still active because the idiocy of the OP is quite amusing. 

I had only 3 lockups prior to the software update. It was never bad enough for me to switch over to SDUI. Since last weeks update no lockups. I think that when I experienced a lockup it was due to pressing the remote for another command before TiVo Central fully loaded. Now I can press the select button for My Shows as soon as the HDUI begins W/O any problems.

Im looking forward to more menus being upgraded to Hi Def.


----------



## Leon WIlkinson (Feb 13, 2000)

Please my head hurts.....:down:


----------



## clemm (Apr 21, 2010)

StevesWeb said:


> Oh pshaw! Very many companies require a person to pay shipping fees when they are returning a product, it is the usual case. This hardly indicates a sinister conspiracy on the part of TiVo. And I disagree that it indicates theyy expected many returns.
> 
> BTW, I just ordered a TiVo Premiere XL. Should I start saving now for my UPS bill?


Yes.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

clemm said:


> Yes.


No problems with the seven Premieres I currently have setup.(the eighth one is still in a box unopened)


----------

